# Transition from MTB



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought my first road bike today after mountain biking for four years. I got the road bike itch after riding through campus on my dads old bike. I had been riding on his Peugeot that he bought for brand new for $500 in 1986 that was a size or two too big for me but still looked sweet riding through campus.

I'm not the fastest mountain biker in the world.. actually I might be the slowest ( I finished in last in my first race at CAT 3) but I enjoy it. I might have to start taking down the weight training and upping the cardio as I'm built more like a linebacker than a road biker. So if you see a stocky guy moving at a snails pace holler at me to move and I'll gladly let you by (is that how it works in road biking? mountain biking I'm constantly getting passed).

Anyways here's my new Cannondale CAAD 8 6 that I got for 10 per off because it's last years model. 


Also, shout out to Schlegel Bicycles in Oklahoma City, great service, very knowledgeable, they listened to my needs and best part- they actually ride unlike others shops


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike (and a nice one it is) and welcome to the world of road riding. Nice that you found a reputable shop and got set up with the bike that was right for you. I'm sure they'll continue to be a valuable resource.

Build some saddle time and you'll also build speed and improve cardio fitness. Climbing has a way of accomplishing that. 

And welcome to RBR.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

Now that you have a roadie you will quickly get a lot faster on the MTB. If you can, join a local roadie group, then you will really gain speed fast. Dont worry if you get dropped the 1st few times. Keep at it and soon enough you will be right in there. Then jump on the mtb and smoke your buddies. That is what happened to me.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice bike. And hey not all cyclist are built like twigs (although I am). I know from a little research that crit and track racing favor the bigger guys with a lot of power. I know from experience that MTB favors the smaller guys that can climb really well.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

From one linebacker to another, welcome to the dark side. Great looking bike. Enjoy.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice bike, that was exactly the one I was going to get but the deal fell thru and bought a felt instead. I, too, am a fairly large person, but thru cycling and running, I have lost over 90 lbs and still slimming with major cycling miles. I do not want the skin and bones up top, so I still work with weights and currnetly at 6'3 and 195 I am doing pretty good. Good luck on the bike and put some miles on that baby!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to the Dark Side from another MTBer turncoat. Road riding definitely improves your overall speed and fitness while MTBing improves bike handling skills..

Lovely looking bike. It will go faster if you put pedals on and take the reflectors off. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 26, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Lovely looking bike. It will go faster if you put pedals on and take the reflectors off. :thumbsup:



You mean the reflectors don't make me look cool?  

Spin class this morning to get the legs pumping again, full fitting is later this week the i'll be ready to rock and roll


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

sportsaddict99 said:


> You mean the reflectors don't make me look cool?
> 
> Spin class this morning to get the legs pumping again, full fitting is later this week the i'll be ready to rock and roll



Reflectors are cool if your name is Fred.

The nice thing is you can use your mtb shoes for a while. Get some similar pedals for your road bike and you are set. If your used to a camelbak, you're going to have to learn to reach down for bottles.

Road group riding is a bit different. Let the group know it's your first time. I don't particularly like group riding. I like solo against the clock on certain routes to push myself.

I also got a road bike to train for mtb racing. I soon found I like the longer (50-100 mi) road rides. Just being out there, solo kind of off the beaten path. 

Get a trainer and skip the spin class. Get some spinerval or CTS dvds and go. Spin class is nice once in a while, but those big old weighted main wheels seem to through off your pedal stroke a bit. Well, at least for me they did. 


AND........................Have fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dynastar said:


> Now that you have a roadie you will quickly get a lot faster on the MTB


No doubt about this, finally getting on a roadbike really raised my MTB riding. Though, now I almost ride the roadie exclusively


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

What' up with you, Americans? Why your stems are always aimed into the sky?


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

ziscwg said:


> Reflectors are cool if your name is Fred.


Or, unfortunately, if your name is Dad. I *SO* want to set a bad example and strip the reflectors from my new bike. But, I'm always on my son to wear his helmet, turn his lights on, blah blah, that he'd seize on that hypocrisy in a heartbeat.


----------



## NormP (Mar 4, 2011)

dot said:


> What' up with you, Americans? Why your stems are always aimed into the sky?


Because we're happy to see you?


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 26, 2011)

Got the bike setup and rolling four weeks ago.. I had been off my mtb for about 6 months but I dove right into the new Cannondale. First ride 20 miles to get a feel for it, and also the longest ride I had done to date...

Four weeks and 250 miles later I'm loving being a roadie. After this weekend I will have done two t shirt rides; I really enjoy the big group experience and riding with stronger riders. My longest ride was 40 miles and I felt great finishing, wanting to go longer soon (that's what she said). Of course I'm looking to upgrade components but trying to keep it modest as I've still got another semester of college to finish up.

Anyways here's a pic from mid way through one of the many great country roads around the small town I live in

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5692445842/" title="Cannondale CAAD8 6 by slewelling, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3511/5692445842_bd3fe057ba_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Cannondale CAAD8 6"></a>


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

That's a nice road (and bike). Picture that road with strip malls and traffic lights and you get an idea of my neighborhood


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok so its been six months almost to the day since I bought my bike. Minus the two and half months of being out due to a torn calf and getting back on the bike, I've been riding strong for a couple months.

I've done a team triathlon (bike leg) and a Cat 5 road race. I had the fastest time among groups for the triathlon but had a slow teammate doing the run so we only finished top 5 otherwise we would've won. The road race went well, I finished with the pack. It's possible I could've done better if I wasn't pinned on the inside and had better position. Also a crash right next to me 250 yards from the finish line caused me let up for a split second. 

As far as speed, my pace has gone from ~15mph to ~18mph in the two months I've been back on the bike after tearing my calf. The race pace was 22mph. 


The things that have helped the most and what I would recommend to new riders are group rides, spin class with a teacher who pushes you and that you can make a relationship with and strength training that closely mimics riding.



That's me in the OSU jersey right after the sprint finish at the tri


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice bike. Glad your enjoying it. Also great job by your Cowboys shaker the traitors (I mean Aggies) yesterday!


----------

